# Anyone Know what this bit is for?



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Bought this bit years ago and cannot remember what it is for. Searched Milwaukee site, Amazon, and others and cannot identify it. It is Milwaukee # 48-23-6041. Any help would be appreciated. It has a cutting point with cutters on the side shaft as well.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is a pilot router bit.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

rweerstra said:


> Bought this bit years ago and cannot remember what it is for. Searched Milwaukee site, Amazon, and others and cannot identify it. It is Milwaukee # 48-23-6041. Any help would be appreciated. It has a cutting point with cutters on the side shaft as well.


self boring pilot bit...
you don't need to drill a pilot hole ... it does it for you..
the end of the bit also acts as a guide bearing...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

My son used to use them for cutting holes in speaker boxes. Ones that are made from hi speed steel are used to cut window openings out of RVs, metal and sheathing at the same time.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Even with that information, I cannot remember why I bought it. I guess that comes with age.......


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I bought one and was going to use it for sign making.


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Here is a bit more information;
Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement

They are very handy for installations, especially job site. When you get used to them you can plunge thru engineered wood, aluminum and vinyl, drywall (because they have one flute they can cut thru the metallic studs without gumming up) and even wood. Mind you when used this way they don't last long and because of the shape they can't be resharpened, but they are not expensive. You need a robust router as you use the whole bit in one shot not in increments. I like the Milwaukee 3-1/2hp fixed base as you can see where you are going to go thru a little better and the control is better - the function plunge mechanism is lost as you are going to go straight in all the way in one shot. If you are going to use this type of bit in a plunge router get the big DeWALT or Hitachi.

Otto


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

we use to use them to cut out window and door openings....


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> we use to use them to cut out window and door openings....


What Stick said--Frame a wall, sheath it, place bit in router, plunge into the sheathing and the bit will follow the framing. When done, wait a little while before removing bit as it will be very hot. Hot enough to stick to both your thumb and index finger. No need to ask how i know. 

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> What Stick said--Frame a wall, sheath it, place bit in router, plunge into the sheathing and the bit will follow the framing. When done, wait a little while before removing bit as it will be very hot. Hot enough to stick to both your thumb and index finger. No need to ask how i know.
> 
> earl


as in welded....
no need to ask here either...


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

rweerstra said:


> Bought this bit years ago and cannot remember what it is for. Searched Milwaukee site, Amazon, and others and cannot identify it. It is Milwaukee # 48-23-6041. Any help would be appreciated. It has a cutting point with cutters on the side shaft as well.


This bit is exactly the one about which I asked, by name, panel pilot, and Doug (kp91) answered in the sticky thread How Many Router Do You Own, p.3
http://www.routerforums.com/voting-booth/1227-how-many-router-bits-do-you-own-3.html


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had a shed built on site and they used this to cut openings for windows, door and trim off excess engineered wood at the corners to make panels fit precisely to the framing. It made short work of the job. They used it one handed, which might be a function of youth.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

I keep wondering why I shouldn't ask! Suspect I had better heed the advise of folks who say that!! Thanks for this info on the bit. I've learned something again-as usual.

Roy


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again for all the input. It makes the purpose clear but I am still in a quandary since I cannot, for the life of me, figure out why I bought it. Probably one of those "in a tool store and I haven't bought anything" panic moments. 

Minus 11 degrees here in Michigan at 8 AM this morning. It is all the way to plus 4 degrees now. Thinking about mowing the lawn.


----------



## collinb (Sep 10, 2014)

rweerstra said:


> Thanks again for all the input. It makes the purpose clear but I am still in a quandary since I cannot, for the life of me, figure out why I bought it. Probably one of those "in a tool store and I haven't bought anything" panic moments.
> 
> Minus 11 degrees here in Michigan at 8 AM this morning. It is all the way to plus 4 degrees now. Thinking about mowing the lawn.


Downright balmy!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've used sawzalls, routers and circs to clear wind ROs. Routers may look nice and neat but they take way too long when framing. Circ it while the wall is down sawzall when standing.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes. +1
Sawzalls don't care about unexpected nails; routers do...


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

rweerstra said:


> Thanks again for all the input. It makes the purpose clear but I am still in a quandary since I cannot, for the life of me, figure out why I bought it. Probably one of those "in a tool store and I haven't bought anything" panic moments.
> 
> Minus 11 degrees here in Michigan at 8 AM this morning. It is all the way to plus 4 degrees now. Thinking about mowing the lawn.


I got one of these as part of a set. Perhaps it came in a set.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Panel Pilot bits do seem to be popular as part of sets. For example, MLCS includes one in each of their 15, 30, 45 and 66 piece sets, but they do not sell one individually except in their bargain bin clearance.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

rweerstra said:


> Minus 11 degrees here in Michigan at 8 AM this morning. It is all the way to plus 4 degrees now. Thinking about mowing the lawn.


Wasn't that just WONDERFUL to wake up to??!! Mere words just can't describe...


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

This bit is also good for solid surface laminates when making counter tops. After glue up, you can plunge it through the laminate and trim it smooth.


----------



## mist34 (Mar 3, 2015)

A bit of history : After the second world war, Europe was busily rebuilding. That concerned garages too, and their doors. One popular door model was made of a succession of pannels, connected with hinges, mounted on a rail on top, each pannel wearing a porthole. This bit was used to make the hole, with a template clamped under the pannel. We call it here "oculus bit", referring to the holes in doors used for peepint to people knocking on it, or for letting light in.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very intersting history, Bruno.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*This is what it is all about......*

Boy, you stick around here and you learn a lot. Comments and information from all over the world like this can convince a person that we can indeed all live together. Thanks to all who commented.


----------

